# Burton King 158 vs custom wide 162



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Actually ruled out the kind and deciding between a custom wide 162 and 157

weight is from 130 to 180 on the custom 57. it will be used mostly in Jersey so i dont know how much pure powder there will be. dont know if im too close to the top of this board? any advice?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

The custom is a good board, but it will be fairly stiff for a new rider. You can probably go with either size, it just depends on your comfort level. The 162 will be on the bigger side and is stiff, so you may need to adjust at first.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

yup 157 is what you should have.


----------

